# Frontpage "gemeinsame Randbereiche"



## StifflersMom (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich muss in Frontpage einer Website 4 gemeinsame Randbereiche zufügen (Oben, Unten, Rechts, Links). Kann ich den unteren Randbereich ( wie in einem Frameset ) so fixieren, daß wenn ich den Text im mittleren Hauptbereich (Content) lese und ggfs. scrollen muss, der untere Randbereich dennoch fixiert bleibt? Im unteren Randbereich befinden sich weitere Links die wie im oberen Bereich immer fixiert sein müssen, also immer sichtbar sein müssen, sowohl bei einer Bildschirauflösung von 1024x768 als auch bei 800x600.
Wäre super, wenn mir einer von euch helfen könnte.

LG


P.S.: Frames darf ich nicht verwenden ... :-(


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo ...

Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Tabellen-Layout zu machen mit ner Auflösung 800x600! Da du ja keine Frames verwenden darfst, wäre das am sinnvollsten.

ps: ich habe das richtig verstanden  

ciao, der Budda


----------



## StifflersMom (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo Budda,

vielen Dank für den Typ...Ich kenn mich in Frontpage leider noch nicht so gut aus (bereits immer erfolgreich ausgewichen ), aber ich brauche ein Layout, daß sich durch alle Seiten zieht, quasi eine Vorlage ... Ich kenne Layouttabellen in Dreamweaver bspw. , aber ich weiß nicht ob es sowas in Frontpage gibt. Du vielleicht ??

LG,

StifflersMom


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

Ja du baust ganz einfach eine Site zusammen! So das sie halt fertig ist und dann haust du die verschiedenen Inhalte z. B. in die mittlere Zelle. Dann hast du dein Tabellenlayout  
Ich weiß ja nicht was es für Layouttabellen beim Dreamweaver gibt  

ciao


----------



## StifflersMom (23. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Hmmm....Vielleicht bin ich ja schwer von Begriff, aber wenn ich doch eine Tabelle in eine Seite einbaue, heißt das doch nicht, daß sie sich durch die ganze Site zieht ...??? Oder habe ich das was mißverstanden ?
Dafür gibt es doch diese gemeinsamem Randbereiche, oder ??


LG


----------

